
Deep Voice 2: Multi-Speaker Neural Text-To-Speech – Baidu Research - strin
http://research.baidu.com/deep-voice-2-multi-speaker-neural-text-speech/
======
bradknowles
Wow. I'd love to hear some of the audio examples used.

Any idea where or how we might be able to get those?

